# Anyone else have dreams about Bettas?



## FishyOfTheOpera (Jul 13, 2015)

Lol so it has come to the point where my obsession has evolved to take over the dream world! In the past week I've had not one, but two dreams involving Betta fish!

Anyone else have this happen? If so, what is your story? I'll start with mine:

So my aunt has a Betta fish (Dan) in a 0.7 gallon tank (which just about kills me! ARGHH) and in my dream, I took him in to keep him in a 5 gallon filtered heated tank with a ton of decorations. He had then started to marble (or at least turn yellow) in the proper environment (apparently his tank wasn't good enough to start the marbling...). Anywho, he eventually start to change so much he turned into a cute little brown hamster. I renamed him Dominic 


My second dream was about my local Walmart selling BEAUTIFUL white rosetail Bettas with cute little blue splotches by the tail. They had like three of these in dirty little Walmart cups  I realized it was only a dream like ten minutes ago, and I was pretty disappointed because I was gonna go save one of those little fish!


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

YES! I dream of rescuing bettas as well al well as getting more. The only thing that's stopping me is that my parents would kill me, I'm just lucky to keep two spoiled bettas. I have two five gallons and I keep the tanks side by side so they can see eachother.


----------



## FishyOfTheOpera (Jul 13, 2015)

tiffanylucky said:


> YES! I dream of rescuing bettas as well al well as getting more. The only thing that's stopping me is that my parents would kill me, I'm just lucky to keep two spoiled bettas. I have two five gallons and I keep the tanks side by side so they can see eachother.


Hehehe glad I'm not the only one! 

Ditto! I'd buy thousands of Bettas if I had unlimited time, money, and space!


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

I had a dream about someone wanting to put a betta and a bunch of other fish in too small of a tank and I was trying to talk them out of it. I blame the Pet Store Bystander thread for that one. I also had a dream about a red betta being out of water and dying. I took that as a sign to cover Killian's hood. There are two large openings he might be able to get through. And he's my jumper.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Last night I dreamt that my largest cherry shrimp died and was being picked apart by all the other shrimps. I tried to put her back together, but she kept falling apart....

Oh and there was also the time I dreamed my betta grew to 3 inches and got crushed under some rocks. i went to get some water to save him, but by the time I got back, it was too late...

I don't like fishy nightmares


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

ao said:


> Last night I dreamt that my largest cherry shrimp died and was being picked apart by all the other shrimps. I tried to put her back together, but she kept falling apart....
> 
> Oh and there was also the time I dreamed my betta grew to 3 inches and got crushed under some rocks. i went to get some water to save him, but by the time I got back, it was too late...
> 
> I don't like fishy nightmares


When I have those, I wake up and check on my bettas. They hate it because I turn the main light in my room on and wake them up to make sure they are ok.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I dream about bettas because I don't have any!!


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Like Jiro, I dream of sushi not bettas.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I've had sevearl aquarium related dreams. Some about bettas some not. Most common theme seems to be waaaaay to many tanks (I'm talking floor to ceiling over 100 tanks stacked together) or finding a tank with fish that I'd forgotten about for a long time (no care or feeding). For some reason most of the betta dream ones include multiple splendens in a tank together (without dividers) and me usually panicking and trying to find containers to put them all in to separate them before they kill eachother!

I'd also had a dream once about going to someones home to get dwarf shrimp (spent forever in an ever shifting maze house with an old woman trying to get the backyard) and they had them in an outdoor pool (yes human use size pool) when the lady selling them grabbed one out it was BIGGER THAN A HOUSE CAT! MORE LIKE MEDIUM SIZED DOG SIZE!!! Not so dwarf.. and many colors like blue bolt, chocolate, crs, rcs, the various bumble bee varieties.. all monstrously huge!

Also had a dram where I found a monstrous ludwigia plant in a stream running through a crop field (corn field but not grown tall yet?) the leaves were larger than my hands! the stem was as thick as my arm! the plant was a good 24" wide and over 48" tall sticking out of the water!!! I was like "gotta have!" and tried to pull it out.. failed.. then I say red water dock (pond plant) in little wet pools in the paths in the crop flied and was surprised to see it so prolific.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I had a dream once where someone had put my fish together and I was frantically trying to catch Mrs. Fish before they bred or killed each other.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Omg yes! I had a dream about picking out a betta for one of my friends. And I found a black and white betta. (did not look healthy cause is was in a plastic bag IN a one gallon tank! WTH dream) I wanted it so bad, but then is changed colors. Turned orange. Then I woke up. LOL


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes I actually had one last night.I had a dream that I hit the 'buy it now' button for a betta in an auction,but then I was saying to myself 'what are you doing,you don't even have a tank set up!' 

I have also had dreams in the past where I have bettas who are in the same tank and I'm scrambling around to separate them,and also dreams where tanks are leaking and I have to grab the bettas and quickly put them in containers. 

Whatever all that means,lol.


----------



## Sleepykitty (Jun 5, 2015)

It wasn't really about betta but last night I had this horrible dream that one of my little sister's friends got her 3 or 4 large goldfish for her birthday. She didn't have a tank so she panicked and dumped them in my 10 gallon that already had my betta and 6 panda cories. Then I started freaking out because they were going to pollute the water and all my fish were going to die. For some reason she refused to even consider getting her own tank, I think she was dumping them on me because she didn't want them.


----------



## Inkeon (Aug 3, 2015)

I had a couple dreams with Winston and Gladys in them, chilling in their tank and the like. So it's safe to say that I love them that much!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I had a dream that my friend was cutting up my female betta and eating her. Then I woke up. I texted her and got mad at her because I did not know it was a dream she was really confused lol!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I had one about getting this gorgeous blue marble delta tail and bringing him home and then a few weeks later found the fish from my dream at a petco but being unable to get him. 

Then most recently I had a dream after seeing Haku in the store, I dreamt about going back for him to find him in a large tank and getting him bagged to take home. The very next day I returned to the petsmart and snatched him up before anyone else could.


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

I had a dream that I was in some country like Thailand and I inadvertently met the prince of this country who was a nice guy, and he asked me if I would like to have some of his prized bettas. He took me outside and water was standing in the ditches and big puddles in the dirt road and he pointed at them and when I looked they were filled with gorgeous bettas. (not of the wild variety lol) I scooped some up and they started to freak and I cried and said "They need to be free!" to which the prince said "Our dry season will be here soon, the water will dry up and they will die." So I took like a zillion home with me and took some out of puddles and put them in streams. :hmm::squint:


----------

